# pd 1?



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi I was just wondering does pd 1 make a dog ready as a patrol dog for street?

Where are such titles offered? only europe and america? 

ALso was wondering how they compare to KNPV? just a lot less training involved? 

I see a lot of PD1 title gsd recently mostly from czech/slovak.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I would contact Lique de Roode from Strikeforce K9. She is heavily involved in the protection sports in our area. She is currently working with a very good friend of mine and a training group just west of us in Chatham every couple of weeks.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

Yes i have chatted with her before a few times. Iwasnt looking to title. More was curious about what it is. I thought she moved from barrie to hamiton.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I believe she did as well, but travels for training courses and helps with a few groups.

I know she is heavily involved with the PSA club out this way as well. I will be meeting with her in the next few weeks regarding this and for her to help me out with Zefra and getting us trial ready. 

She would also be a good one to talk too about pups and things.. can't remember if you were in the market or not for one soon?


----------



## Crewchef (Feb 12, 2013)

Might check Service Dogs of America for more info. I know they have PD1, PD2 titles.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

not sure about another dog eventually id like a male but i will not be getting one from her group or any anything. My own personal trainer I think is a friend of hers also and is a good source for finding started dogs for sport, pp, etc.. But 


I have my eyes set already where id like it to come from certain breeders, but was not planning this year Maybe next year. When I have my new house set up. If i had it my way I would have so many gsd's lol


I didn't know that ontario had a legit psa group already? wow

Id like my dogs personal protection training to keep advancing which is a lot of fun for us both. She loves the training.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

elizabeth i sent you a pvt


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Sent and received. I forgot to send you the link to the PSA club - will do that in another PM.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

SDA has a PD1 title. It does not designate a dog for patrol work as a police dog as SDA is not a police certifying organization but a dog sport organization; it's a sport title that includes exercises along the lines of what you would see doing street/patrol work (as opposed to the P1 which is more like personal protection). The obedience is also different than the P1.


----------



## Tim Connell (Nov 19, 2010)

Are you perhaps talking about a USPCA PD1?

Obedience
Article Search
Suspect Search
Agility
Apprehension


Here's your certification rules:

http://www.uspcak9.com/certification/USPCARulebook2013.pdf


----------

